

Open Whisper Systems partners with WhatsApp to provide end-to-end encryption - hugoroy
http://whispersystems.me/blog/whatsapp/

======
dserodio
This is really huge, WhatsApp has incredible market penetration in lots of
countries. Almost every smartphone user in Brazil uses WhatsApp, and
businesses of all kinds (eg. radio stations, pizza deliveries and drug stores)
have a WhatsApp number for connecting with their customers.

I also have TextSecure and Telegram installed but almost none of my friends
do, and telling non-techie people to install another IM app because it's more
secure then WhatsApp is futile.

I'm curious to why WhatsApp is not advertising this collaboration.

Also, I wonder if there's some visual indication that end-to-end encryption is
enabled for a given contact/conversation like the padlock icon in TextSecure
(which can fallback to SMS).

